# PVR 721 Temperature – it’s hot



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

Has anyone looked into what is typical operating temperature for PVR 721.

Mine runs at about 120 Degrees  (Menu button + System Setup + System Info).

A typical PC runs at about 80 degrees. I would hate to see my PVR motherboard fry due to overheating.

PK


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That's pretty warm but I it is still okay. I think anything above 120 is not good.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The fan kicks on at about 120


----------



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

Well I have now managed to bring the temperature down 20-25 degrees by adding an external fan......I am sure it will extend my PVRs operation life.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Your good with anything below 140.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Mine runs around 110. I still do not like their noisy fan too and am thinking about have a professional put a better fan in. I tried myself and it is pretty tricky. The fan is under the disk drive.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will a lower temperature really cause the hard drive to last longer? It operates better under a certain warm temperature in which may be better for it dont it?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

DirecTiVos run from about 40-50 degrees Celcius so in Fahrenheit thats 104-122 for normal operating temps. I'm sure a couple degrees higher won't matter too much. 

TiVo's will tell you when the temp is too high, some sort of screen comes up and warns you that you need to do something about it. I've never seen it... :shrug:


----------



## disker (Feb 4, 2003)

My 508 told me it was too hot the other night with an on-screen message that said something to the effect that it was overheating and that to prevent damage, it should be turned off and/or cooled down. Pretty cool!

I had left the cabinet doors closed and a hot surround sound unit is in there with the 508. Always have to open the cabinet up when running the surround and I had forgotten.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So they downloaded in the new software the receiver temperature in the 501/508 as well? The 721 will tell you if it gets too hot as well?


----------

